
Toyota Electric Vehicles: Where Are They? - kristianp
https://mondaynote.com/toyota-electric-vehicles-where-are-they-693862bb2241
======
clouddrover
Toyota announced their battery electric plans:
[https://electrek.co/2019/06/07/toyota-electric-car-images-
ac...](https://electrek.co/2019/06/07/toyota-electric-car-images-accelerate-
plan/)

Lexus is said to be releasing a battery electric hatchback next year:
[https://www.whatcar.com/news/lexus-readying-first-
electric-c...](https://www.whatcar.com/news/lexus-readying-first-electric-car-
for-2020-launch/n20002)

Toyota will show their solid-state battery progress during the 2020 Tokyo
Olympics: [https://europe.autonews.com/automakers/toyota-pulls-
forward-...](https://europe.autonews.com/automakers/toyota-pulls-forward-
electrification-plan-eyes-solid-state-battery-next-year)

So that's where Toyota's at.

